# Canadian Aspirant from Pakistan



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

Dear all I am from Pakistan and planning to immigrate to Canada. By profession I am an Electrical Engineer with a year and a half of experience. What states should I be focusing on in Canada. I hope you all can guide me with your valuable advise !
Cheers all :juggle:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What research have you done in regards to applying to come to Canada?

From your post, I would tend to think that you've put very little to no effort into this process and have simply chosen Canada because you can't get into Australia... the most telling bit is your statement "What _*states*_ should I be focusing on in Canada." If you had done any research on Canada, you would know that Canada _does *not*_ have "States" like Australia, India, and the USA. Canada has _Provinces_.

If you were truly serious about coming to Canada and not just looking at it as a possible way out of your home country, you would have put some effort into learning a little about my country... a little bit of effort on your part would go along way with people in and from Canada. 

We are happy to answer questions that you might have but we _can *not*_ and simply _will *not*_ "guide" you or do the research for you - we aren't immigration consultants and our time here is voluntary. 

I would suggest that you have a look at the video link in the _How Express Entry works_ sticky at the top oft this branch and go from there to learn how the process works. 

You could also do a Google search to find out more about the Express Entry program... I would advise that you look at websites from the Government of Canada, as they are unbiased and have the _correct_ information that you need to complete your application. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

okay point duly noted. I will raise my queries on monday after giving it some thorough research over the weekend !
Thankyou for your reply.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

umairgr said:


> Dear all I am from Pakistan and planning to immigrate to Canada. By profession I am an Electrical Engineer with a year and a half of experience. What states should I be focusing on in Canada. I hope you all can guide me with your valuable advise !
> Cheers all :juggle:



Canada does not have states, it has provinces. If you are interested in migrating to another country shouldn't you at least make an effort to learn the most basic of information about it? Why are you trying to migrate here when you clearly know nothing about the country?

Go learn something about Canada and then decide whether you still want to come here. Once you have done that check the GoC website for all the information you will need. If you still have questions after that then we might be able to help.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

umairgr said:


> okay point duly noted. I will raise my queries on monday after giving it some thorough research over the weekend !
> Thankyou for your reply.



Yeah, because a weekend is sufficient time in which to make such a momentous decision................


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

colchar said:


> Yeah, because a weekend is sufficient time in which to make such a momentous decision................


Dude what is wrong with you ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

umairgr said:


> Dude what is wrong with you ?



Absolutely nothing. There is, however, something wrong with someone who A) wants to move to another country without knowing even the most basic facts about it and B) someone who thinks that they can make such a momentous, life altering decision in 48hrs time. You come across as someone who just wants to get out of their home country and not someone who actually wants to be in Canada.


----------

